# Canine Freestyle



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,
My hav has been taking classes in freestyle....we're going in our first competition in late July.
Does anyone else compete in freestyle? Any advice? I'm a bit nervous, to say the least. 
In our area, there aren't many dogs doing freestyle and I think this will be a small competition. 
I'm helping the organizers and am doing the marketing and sponsorship/donations. Again, if anyone has any advice in that area, I'd love to hear from you!!
A huge thanks!!!
Sharon & Tucker


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Is this even the right thread for this? I have no idea where to post Canine Freestyle...sorry!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I think you need to post videos! Good luck! It sounds like it would be fun to watch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fun! There are so few people doing Freestyle with Havs that I'd love to see a video. It seems to me that Havanese could easily be naturals at this, so it is great you are doing this!

What does Tucker seem to think of it? (I just realized both of you have Tuckers. ha!)


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I love canine freestyle!! Unfortunately there are very few classes around me-closest is almost an hour away. I have thought about trying it with Mindy(my mixed breed) rather than Cocotini as Mindy loves classes and performing whereas Cocotini does not. I've mainly seen larger dogs doing canine freestyle.Do you have many small dogs doing it around you? I'd love to see a video,too!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd love to see videos of your freestyle too! The training center I go to does offer freestyle, but we've had enough on our plates with obedience, rally and (starting Saturday) agility classes.

Besides, I think Kodi would be a natural... me, not so much.:faint:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't have any experience with freestyle but would love to read your experiences and see any pictures or videos.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I just recently learned that this exists. Anyone have videos?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would love seeing videos and hearing about this as well! It is not offered in our area. Not sure how far we would have to drive to get to a class. And I don't think we are there yet. Augie (and I!!!) need to have a lot more moves/tricks under our belts, and from what our trainer says, those moves are then choreographed to music. I think it sounds like major fun. I keep telling our trainer she needs to learn so she can teach us!!  Although.....seeing how coordinated I am when I have to wrangle a dog, leash, treats, and clicker along with reading cards on a Rally course - I may have a change in tune once I actually tried it. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's one of the most amazing freestyle dogs I've ever seen:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And then, of course, there are all the AMAZING routines at Crufts each year. Here's one I loved last year, but there are lots on You tube:






BTW, if you want to watch some of the most AMAZING dog sports EVER (and breed stuff too, for that matter) Crufts streams live over the internet, or you can subscribe and watch the whole thing in ALL rings for a nominal amount at your leisure. It runs Mar. 11-13 this year.

http://www.crufts.org.uk/whats-on/day1


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,
Our little freestyle group, called Muttley Crew, (Great Dane to Havanese in size and breed) have been practicing outside in the winter. We've started searching for an inside rental as it's dark and cold in the winter!! I've got my fingers crossed that our one 'lead' works out! We'll need to bring mats for the floors, but otherwise it just might be perfect.
Last summer, I helped organize a freestyle competition on the Island. Unfortunately my little dog froze in the ring. He just couldn't handle all that attention! So, alas no videos! 
We're hoping to perform at Pet Expo at the end of May in hopes of interesting more people in our area and getting them to join us in our sport. So, I've got my fingers crossed that this time, my Tucker will be ready.
He loves to train and has quite a few tricks up his sleeve. Right now we're working on going sideways towards me. "Tuck" took forever to learn, but this one seems to be going more quickly.
I don't know if anyone has heard of kikopup on Youtube. Emily Larlham is the trainer (out of Southern California) and I think she's amazing. Lucky for us she's coming to the Island at the end of March to do a clicker training class. I'm going!!!! Yeay!!!


----------

